# New piglet is driving me crazy!



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I got a week old piglet from a breeder yesterday morning. The breeder said she is weaned and on sweet feed (I got a sample of the feed). She (Tinkerbell) is driving me crazy tho. I don't know what she wants! I figured she's lonely so I have her with me as often as I can. And she slept in my bed with me last night (she was in a bin and kept jumping out and climbing into bed with me so I gave in). She keeps running up to my shoulder squealing into my ears and then when I don't give her what she wants (which I don't know!) she starts nipping my face. 
She is wanting to go in with my rabbit (she snuck in earlier) and when I prevent her from going in again she goes in that corner and throws a screaming, jumping, and destructive fit.
Whenever I put her in her crate (when I am not home or unable to supervise her) she will scream and throw things around tring to get out.
I am having a really hard time bonding with her because I don't even like her right now. 
Any advice before I lose my mind??


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wait the piglet is ONE week old? I mean, I know VERY little about porcines but I am going to hazard a guess that that is WAY too young to be totally weaned. I bet she is looking for some milk! Do people bottle feed piglets?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I would offer a bottle of goat milk and see if that will calm her down.  1 week old is way to young to be weaned.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I agree with the above, 3 weeks is the earliest a piglet is ever weaned, and they are in the 13lb range by then so they can eat well on their own. I personally wean at 6-8 weeks. A week old is too early, try and put her on a bottle, like your last piglet


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I meant 5 weeks...gotta love typos


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh - well that is much better!

I would bet it is mostly stress from being taken away from her litter and mother. Perhaps she wasn't actually weaned all the way. Offering her a bottle couldn't hurt...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Have you tried a bowl of warm milk? Or a bottle for a few days anyway, my bet is that she wasn't actually weaned before you got her.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok I have to agree with everyone else. A one week old pig is WAY too young to be weaned and away from it's mother and litter. I don't imagine that the breeder will want to take it back for at least 3 more weeks but that would be the best case situation if they would. If they will not (and it is quite likely they will not) you need to be providing it with some milk (goat or all species powered replacer). A week old piglet will drink out of a saucer you may just have to dip the snout in a few times but they learn quickly. Keep him warm and give him something to snuggle with. It will make a terrible mess so nothing you really like. I have never had good luck getting an orphan piglet to suck a bottle but you can raise them from a dish. Give it small amounts several times a day, not all it wants at once. Sows do not let piglets nurse very long before she moves them off...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Try offering her some milk.  That may solve your problem. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I offered it to her and she started squealing and running from it


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

You need to face the facts... She's a brat. Don't worry, i have a bratty goat too... Join the club.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

IvyMayPygmyGoats said:


> You need to face the facts... She's a brat. Don't worry, i have a bratty goat too... Join the club.


:shades: :lol: I was thinking she sounds spoiled to me. Throw a big enough fit, get what you want. I am sure it will just take a while for her to settle in and you to get used to her and for the two of you to click and figure out how to get along...


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

She is probably missing her littermates and mom. When we got our pigs, we got 2 so they could keep each other company. We were told pigs do better in pairs. Don't know if that is an option for you? Pigs do squeal alot and love attention..they are lime puppy dogs lol


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well she wasn't eating her sweet feed at all, refused cows milk, and started having soft poop (not full-out scours, but softer than it should be). I started her on scours meds and I have been making sure she is drinking a lot of water. 
I got some pig milk replacer today and she LOVES it. I am not giving her a whole bunch at once but I can already tell a difference. She has more energy and doesn't scream as much. In less than 3 feedings she figured out the bottle. 
I had said I didn't like her, but now I'm finding myself loving her. 
I got her a little dress yesterday if anyone wants to see pics!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

of course! We always love pics! Glad she is doing better.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Glad to hear things are turning around for her. Sometimes it is the simplest things!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm glad everything is working out. I'd LOVE to see pics! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------

